# Breasts VS Thighs



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok so I cut as many corners when to saving loot on my groceries I usually blow 70bucks a week on myself not counting the kids and wife . Chicken thighs are so much cheaper then breasts I think they have more flavor also. I how ever have no  Idea if they are a good substitute for breasts and considering chicken is a everyday twice a day part of my diet I figured I better ask

thanks for the help

FYI I buy both breasts and thighs boneless skinless


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

Starting to sound like my brother he loooves chicken thighs...Only difference is it probably has a slightly higher fat content than breast's would, but still Protein bro!!!


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 6, 2012)

Not too much of  adifference, just about 5 more grams of fat & about 40 calories more than chicken breast.. and much tastier because of the higher fat... I buy chicken thights all the time.. and what most people get even more surprised to know is that leaving the skin on the chicken breast or thigh only adds around 50 calories and like 5 grams of additional fat.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 7, 2012)

On chicken, i like the breast better, less fat and shit. Also more versatile on thr ways you can cook it. Now if ur talking turkey... I take the tight any time. Not a big fan of chicken either. Many years ago when i wHen i went to see my doc for pubertal gyno, the dumbass told me it was the estrogen injected in the chicken thet was giving me gyno, and sent me on my way.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know the exact numbers but I do know the dark meat is colored differently because it has more blood vessels running through it than the breast... some extra fat etc. In the nutrition courses I took in college I was told that the actual differences in calories & fat content are not massive and it's mostly a matter of which you prefer... although when discussing this you are not typically discussing the content and nutrition as to fit a "bodybuilders diet" so to speak.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 18, 2012)

hmm where i am they cost the same per lb... I buy both so I can do a low fat chicken breast meal with complex carbs for lunch then switch to a higher fat content meal of chicken thighs with veggies for dinner..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2012)

Thighs taste much much better IMO...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> hmm where i am they cost the same per lb... I buy both so I can do a low fat chicken breast meal with complex carbs for lunch then switch to a higher fat content meal of chicken thighs with veggies for dinner..



Very similar approach here, Mate. Buy 'em both when they go on sale.


----------



## theminister (Aug 24, 2012)

From what I know its two different sources of fat. Natural Saturated versus whatever else it is. I have to change from breast to thigh when I went though PCT - 3j diet


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2012)

I honestly switch back and forth.  I'm not a fan of breasts for whatever reason, but I recognize that it IS a bit healthier so I try to use boobs for at least 2 meals, thighs for 1, then fish and beef for the other two (breakfast is eggs).


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm an ass man myself. 


Ohhhhhhhhh were talking about chicken. I like thighs better but eat more breasts. I have to cut the breasts in 2-3 pieces before I grill it otherwise it's just too dry. Good info on the calorie and fat difference though I didn't know it was that slight of a difference. Now I won't feel like a fat ass when I eat thighs.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer the breasts of a Chicken, and the thighs of a women, and dont you ever forget that


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 12, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I don't know the exact numbers but I do know the dark meat is colored differently because it has more blood vessels running through it than the breast... some extra fat etc. In the nutrition courses I took in college I was told that the actual differences in calories & fat content are not massive and it's mostly a matter of which you prefer... although when discussing this you are not typically discussing the content and nutrition as to fit a "bodybuilders diet" so to speak.



I laughed out loud a bit when I saw your newly edited avatar, lol.


----------



## Rosco FleX (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a darker meat kinda guy with my poultry and my women.


----------

